# oro Power Clear 180 - 38282 Series



## gibbywmu (Dec 18, 2017)

Hello,

I guess this is going to be my rebuild project. I was up north this weekend when my wife calls me and tells me the snowblower died. I bought this used several years ago, and its always seemed to be extremely loud. Never thought it was normal, but nevertheless it finally died. Took it apart and it appears the OHV is shot, there was a small piece of the valve that seemed to have sheared off. I'm sure that whole assembly needs replacing, along with possibly the piston. It's got some heavy gashes on it. The carburetor probably needs replacing as well (I looked and this is about $15 on Amazon).

I don't have enough experience with small engine repair, but I'd like to learn. Can anyone take a look at this piston and determine what might have happened? I know when I tried to start it (before I tore it apart), it would't turn over at all and I swear I saw some flames when I tried to pull the recoil. Did it run lean maybe?

Anyway, any help would be possible. I need to know what other components to replace, but for sure the carburetor, OHV assembly, and a new piston.

I just realized I don't see any way to attach pictures here? HELP!


----------

